# Question about transporting a plow



## Gsharp101 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to snow plowing (and this forum) so please be tolerant if my questions seem
rather....ummm stupid. 

I have two properties to clear snow from. One is a four car dive way at my house and the other is a small 7 car parking lot at my machine shop which is 6 miles away

I'm considering buying a Meyer's home plow #23250 to plow them both. That's all I'm buying the plow for...nothing commercial and no other driveways...etc.

The Meyer's instructions say that I can only transport the plow going no more than 10 mph. What is the reason for this? 

Can I rig up a safety chain to the plow so I can go a little faster? 

I will be plowing with my Jeep TJ and would like to transport on local roads at 35 mph if they are plowed by the town.... of course a lot slower if they are not.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I think you read it wrong. Most\all manufacturers suggest plowing not faster than 10 MPH. Transport speeds are usually 45 MPH. 

Both are CYA from the manufacturers. And stupid.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes cyoa. We ALL have gone faster then the 45 recommend top speed and I'm sure none of us have had any issues.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Some may have even plowed at 45 MPH.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some may have even plowed at 45 MPH.


 . I've put it in 4th a few times.....So maybe 40


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some may have even plowed at 45 MPH.





dieselss said:


> . I've put it in 4th a few times.....So maybe 40


Like this joker.....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I have no affiliation with.that man outside of hooters or bw3


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Like this joker.....


What a :terribletowel:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have found that if you have a rubber flap on the top of your plow if you get to about 60-65 mph, it lifts up and takes the weight off the front end of the truck... That is how I drive GM's and save on my front end parts


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok so I looked up this plow. It's sold at Home Depot and has a two piece mold board the is held together in the middle with a few bolts. It mounts into a class III receiver hitch on the front of the vehicle. It says in the owners manual not to exceed 5 mph while plowing and 10 mph while transporting. I'm guessing the sheer force from wind on the center bolts or maybe the receiver hitch may be why there is the speed restrictions.

To the OP this not like any of the commercial plows we have. It's very light duty so I would be careful going over the recommended speed with that plow.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So could you just take it off and put it in the back seat?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Like this joker.....


I feel like I was the victim now.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> I feel like I was the victim now.


Just a roll model............ of what NOT to dew.....

Back on topic..... I checked oot the Home Plow and it's really nothing more that a overgrown ATV/UTV plow. OP I'd suggest you look at a plow that is mulch more robust and has a moldboard that in one piece instead on being help together by 3/8" dia bolts. Meyer, Western (DD), BOSS and SnoWay all make plows that are full hyd that wood work great on your TJ.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> So could you just take it off and put it in the back seat?


I wish you could like something more than one time.


----------

